# Advice on switching cases



## InwoodK (Jan 31, 2008)

I have the Alienware Aurora case and I would like to get a case with plenty of room and a window on the side. Im planning on doing upgrades (lights, fans, graphics card...etc... What do you recommend? Thank you


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

i think its's a split board between the Antec 900 and Thermaltake's equivelent of it.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

depends on what you want really..
gaming themed = thermal take 
more modern, ultra high quality = lian li
a bit of both and not perfect so dont pretend it is = silverstone, antec, coolermaster (some at least) 
absolutely insane = www.mountainmods.com


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Also Antec has cases for gamers for that like style or people that like a modern clean look. Both are good quality.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

id personally reccomend mountain mods for gaming, lian li for modern. both are very expensive. antec for scaled down price for both, thermal take more for gaming


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I personally like the UFO U2 Horizon with its horizontal motherboard tray, but its way to expensive for my budget. All of the Mountain Mods cases also have some of the best airflow design I have ever seen.


----------

